# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting



## Hauntiholik

Please take a moment to review any recent changes to the General Forum Rules. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

General HauntForum Rules: 


 One registration per user.
 All posts must be written in English.
 No insulting, degrading or other forms of inflammatory posts are allowed.
 No solicitations for donations or votes for polls and contests on other web sites is permitted.
 The posting of libelous material related to vendors, business associates, other members, etc is expressly prohibited.
 Do not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-orientated, hateful, threatening, racist, sexist, discriminatory or otherwise volatile. Our site caters to everyone from age 13 and up and from all walks of life.
 No advertising, spamming, or soliciting of a business is permitted outside of the Vendor and Sponsor Forum. If you are here to promote a business, please make use of our banner programbanner program.
 E-mailing or PMing users unsolicited promotional material is strictly prohibited.
 No Thread bumping. This means do not reply to your own thread simply to bring it back to the top. This is obnoxious.
 No political discussions or content. Discussions of a political nature are very polarizing. This is a Halloween forum, NOT a political outlet. Take those discussions elsewhere.
 No religious discussions or content. As with politics, religious topics are very polarizing. The only exception to this is discussions on the historical significance that religious observances have played on shaping Halloween in modern times.
 The sale or distribution of copyrighted materials are prohibited except in cases where the user is the owner of the copyright or the user has the express written consent of the copyright owner.
 Be honest. Users caught being dishonest to our community will be banned.

_The owners of HauntForum.com reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any post or thread for any reason._


----------

